# what would your sona look like as a human?



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 16, 2018)

Have you ever though what your fursona would look like in human form? or possibly even a deffrent species of animal?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 16, 2018)

Ya know, I think she'd probably look like a human looks


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 16, 2018)

BackPaw would be like a graceful tall slim ballet dancer with handsome delicate features


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 16, 2018)

Electra would be 5 ft 12 inches tall with black hair  that can turn into long poisonous black snakes and black eyes and blue skin and very beautiful with horse ears and black hoofs and horses black tail which can also turn into snakes and has black bat wings.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 16, 2018)

When she needs to she can appear as a beautiful brunette with blue eyes or brown eyes around age 12 to 19 years old.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2018)

An upright talking fox with opposable thumbs.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 16, 2018)

You may not be able to see her if she chooses to because she can become invisable or turn into ice or water sometimes even mist.                               That also means she can go trough walls and other things like a ghost.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 16, 2018)

One of my friends compared Axxe to an early 2000s chubby Patrick Stump and I'm not gonna lie I totally accept that just
70% more fluff and emo?


Spoiler


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 16, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Possible artist renderings of a human Shane in his forties, based on eyewitness descriptions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D.B Cooper

He was legand


----------



## Umberle (Feb 16, 2018)

Well, since my sona is actually the furry version of myelf, I'm pretty sure she'd look like me. Only three inches taller, chubbier, and with dark brown hair, glasses and a bunch of tattoos. She has me beat on piercings though!


----------



## Soltan (Feb 18, 2018)

The story with my sona is he's actually a humanoid alien that became a furry through magic, so I already have a human form for him haha


----------



## Baphy (Feb 18, 2018)

My sona would be a short chubby boy, about 20, blue eyes, with hair dyed various colors I guess? That'd make sense because he dyes his tail and ear fuzz.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 18, 2018)

roman reigns


----------



## Ginza (Feb 18, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> One of my friends compared Axxe to an early 2000s chubby Patrick Stump and I'm not gonna lie I totally accept that just
> 70% more fluff and emo?
> 
> 
> ...



Yesssss. Okay I actually see the resemblance..

As for the question, my sona would probably look different than his animal form. He'd probably look more feminine, with dark brown hair that is pushing what one might consider the "emo hair" realm. Would still have his piercings and blue eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 19, 2018)

Well I guess he isn't really human, but I imagine Rimna would be something like Sun Wukong from RWBY, except not as muscular and will have silver hair.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 22, 2018)

I guess Skakuna would look like me, but with light-beige hair and green eyes. So not bad, but not stunning either xD


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (Feb 24, 2018)

Charlie Chaplin, only much less up-kept.


----------



## Coal-River (Feb 26, 2018)

Ash ketchum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (blue and yellow jacket with gray shirt pants and gloves with red hat version) since that's basically who Coal is.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Rococo! said:


> Charlie Chaplin, only much less up-kept.


he kinda looks like a breegul from banjo kazooi XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Skakuna said:


> I guess Skakuna would look like me, but with light-beige hair and green eyes. So not bad, but not stunning either xD


lol hed still look neat to me lol spider man! XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well I guess he isn't really human, but I imagine Rimna would be something like Sun Wukong from RWBY, except not as muscular and will have silver hair.


looks like something from toonoie


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yesssss. Okay I actually see the resemblance..
> 
> As for the question, my sona would probably look different than his animal form. He'd probably look more feminine, with dark brown hair that is pushing what one might consider the "emo hair" realm. Would still have his piercings and blue eyes.


me to haha who ever found this has a eye for thing's


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Possible artist renderings of a human Shane in his forties, based on eyewitness descriptions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol whats that movie called men in black XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Ya know, I think she'd probably look like a human looks


your mouse man looks like one from a arcade game called mouse trap lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

Soltan said:


> The story with my sona is he's actually a humanoid alien that became a furry through magic, so I already have a human form for him haha


i love alines/ out world being's/ i have one to ^-^ i mean its a bad doodel but yea lol


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> i love alines/ out world being's/ i have one to ^-^ i mean its a bad doodel but yea lolView attachment 28296


Nicky is a cosmic being kinda like pennywise the  dancing clown AKA - It


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 27, 2018)

just like me. I have a selfish mentality for main character/my characters and that's basically they are based off me because if someone is going to be having adventures...its going to be me. LOL here is a picture of me and my sona


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> just like me. I have a selfish mentality for main character/my characters and that's basically they are based off me because if someone is going to be having adventures...its going to be me. LOL here is a picture of me and my sona  View attachment 28297 View attachment 28298


the first ones amzing at first i thout she was a cosmic giant (becase of the background) lol i was like wow your a giant XD is she a goat? or a sheep?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 27, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> your mouse man looks like one from a arcade game called mouse trap lol


_Mouse

_


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 27, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> the first ones amzing at first i thout she was a cosmic giant (becase of the background) lol i was like wow your a giant XD is she a goat? or a sheep?


 my sona is a dragon that is more eastern based but a dragon of my own creation


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 27, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> my sona is a dragon that is more eastern based but a dragon of my own creation


yey so u are kinda a giant lol ^^ ok prob not but anyways i love the pic on the left very very awsome! i like hear nose lol


----------



## Yvvki (Feb 27, 2018)

something like this haha


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 27, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> yey so u are kinda a giant lol ^^ ok prob not but anyways i love the pic on the left very very awsome! i like hear nose lol


a 5'2 giant


----------



## Jaberwocky (Feb 28, 2018)

My fursona as a human would be a little child like 4 years old. I take he would have red hair and a bright skin color. He would still wear his dragon suit :'D


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 28, 2018)

Drake would look like a human, duh. It's not like he'd look like Godzilla or some shit. :V


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 28, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Drake would look like a human, duh. It's not like he'd look like Godzilla or some shit. :V


lol giant dude XD


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Well I guess he isn't really human, but I imagine Rimna would be something like Sun Wukong from RWBY, except not as muscular and will have silver hair.


FAUNA!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Kayva (Mar 1, 2018)

I would probably say Akima from Titan A.E.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Mar 1, 2018)

Gayonnaise said:


> I actually just drew this idea !


haha alomost looks like a moneky


----------



## mustelidcreature (Mar 2, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> haha alomost looks like a moneky


humans are just weird hairless monkeys anyway am I right


----------



## Simo (Mar 2, 2018)

Er, sorta like this, without the facial hair!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

I think mine would like a manlier version of myself.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 7, 2018)

I drew that before. Sorta. I drew him as a humanoid, alongside his best friend, Lucent. It's from September though, so kinda oldish?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Mar 8, 2018)

a da da daa


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


>



I USED TO READ THE SHIT OUT THAT BOOK


----------



## Dongding (Mar 8, 2018)

Apparently that book was written in the 60s.
Where the Wild Things Are - Wikipedia
Friggin' trippy.


----------



## modfox (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 11, 2018)

He'd look like me *-* I mean my entire sona is based off myself and my personality xD


----------



## ThunderSnowolf (Mar 12, 2018)

Like he does now, but without the extra white, red, and tan hair. He'll need pants though...


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

My fursona is a representation of me so like me. Which me is reddish brown hair, short and a bit chubby, brown eyes, tan skin, always wearing a purple sweater and jeans and adidas.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 23, 2018)

Probably like me.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Like John Marston


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 10, 2018)

Maybe he'll look like him


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 10, 2018)

Just bit younger


----------



## Tao (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s just be IRL me, minus the hair color. I did used to have blue hair though.


----------



## Shibabutts (Aug 17, 2018)

Luna would be tall and have the kind of body type where an untrained eye would say she’s fat, but she’s actually rather buff. Blue eyes with shoulder length “rock chick” hair in black and white.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 20, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Just bit younger


this was great you fursona is my fav makes me lol kinda looks like what my cat would look like if he had a mustace o wait HES DOES XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 20, 2018)

Zekkarion said:


> Maybe he'll look like him


truth is 90% pf Fursona would oook like yours as human as id like to think that as a human they would look very cartoony/Manga XD ether that are somthing like the game pyconouts if you have ever heard of that wher all the kids.adults look very bizare lol but im also sure they would have to look handsome in some shap or form as...lets be honest a LOT of them not all of course...think their furonas are sexy in same shap or form...but not all of course... lol but most of them hahaha


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 20, 2018)

Like, change the eye color, age her up a bit, slap on a flannel, and there's Edelweiss.
*totally did not steal her design*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## sharprealmcomics (Aug 20, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> View attachment 37951
> Like, change the eye color, age her up a bit, slap on a flannel, and there's Edelweiss.
> *totally did not steal her design*


do you dddiet lol manga all looks alike you more just used a rt stlye XDXD i did the same thing for my cartoon squirrel along side mnay others i guess but still after all shes hot  you can ogel hear more if shes got pretty eyes and stuff lol i ogel rudplh the red nose riandeers mom of ll things shes hot


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

something like this


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 9, 2018)

Just *fur* clarification thats just a pic I found online. It isn't me.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Sep 9, 2018)

Spoiler: This is gay









Yes :V  this is my human-sona


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2018)

The only thing missing is the red anime hair.


----------



## SabreMutt (Sep 20, 2018)

My girl Star would look just like me as a human. Maybe with some tattoos and hair dyed an unnatural color.

W.K. would look like young Dev Patel except his style and fashion is like Tyga .


----------



## Feeka (Sep 20, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Spoiler: This is gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top kek XD


----------



## PercyD (Sep 20, 2018)

Like me. =u=
They would look like me~. Lol. Next question-


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Sep 24, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Like me. =u=
> They would look like me~. Lol. Next question-


I loled haha good one guys!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Sep 24, 2018)

SabreMutt said:


> My girl Star would look just like me as a human. Maybe with some tattoos and hair dyed an unnatural color.
> 
> W.K. would look like young Dev Patel except his style and fashion is like Tyga .


so shes hot XD XD yeaa for foxes or whatever! XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Sep 24, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> The only thing missing is the red anime hair.


dude! love your human/ Fursona he wouls fit well in somthing like a blade runnder type RPG like Cyberpunk 2077 - haha i get the feeling you know what that is AKA i msure your ready for that game coming out in a year or so. haha also this is a bizre qweston but are you from germany lol germans seem to love dragne fursonas lol sorry long comment haha i dont get a lot of comments on my Furafinty stuff so though id leav a long one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 24, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> dude! love your human/ Fursona he wouls fit well in somthing like a blade runnder type RPG like Cyberpunk 2077 - haha i get the feeling you know what that is AKA i msure your ready for that game coming out in a year or so. haha also this is a bizre qweston but are you from germany lol germans seem to love dragne fursonas lol sorry long comment haha i dont get a lot of comments on my Furafinty stuff so though id leav a long one.


Sorry. I'm not from Germany. I was actually born and raised in the United States. I still live here too.


----------



## NineOneFox (Sep 25, 2018)

as a human i would look like me!
this thread is kind of trippy, i am new to the fandom and totally assumed everyone in this thread's reply would be that they are the human form of their fursona.
i love the way everyone's brain works differently


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Oct 3, 2018)

well someone on facebook draw my sona as human and i belive that what ash would look. i can see his hair being purple and blue


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Zehlua (Oct 21, 2018)

He actually has a human-ish form! He prefers to be his batty self, but once in a while the spell wears off and has to recharge with some magic chocolate cheesecake


----------

